# Distended belly, food intollerances and gut dissorders, skin complaints.answers here



## Al Kerseltzer

when i relax my stomach muscles i look like a right pot bellied fat b*stard!

when tense they go fairly flat and you can see the outlines of a six pack.

am i the only one who suffers with this??? im not fat, prob around 14/15%bf, 225lb. anyone have any good exercises for tightening this area up? my old man has got a bit of a belly though hes quite skinny and never done a days exercise in his life, i was wondering if its hereditory??


----------



## Guest

bet you been drinking too much beer!

You can do stomach vaccums where you suck in and hold for about 10 seconds, search for it on google. This will tighten up the ab area


----------



## TOBE

How is your posture?

Are you breathing through your stomach rather than your chest?

2 tips I've picked up ^

Sometimes I can be the same mate, I'm 13.8 @ about 12-14% and I put it down to the above.. hope this helps


----------



## Rosko

I stand to be corrected on this but i think hanging leg raises are good for lower stomach. I know the "6 pack" is actually one sheet of muscle and the illusion of 6 is coz of tendons across it, but i find they target the lower part well. A similar movement is where you lie on a bench with your legs hanging off the end, then bring your legs straight up to 90 degress, same sort of target area.

Also, do you do any cardio? Try 15 mins after each session. Do that 4 times a week thats an hour of cardio, should get the bf% down a bit!


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

TOBE said:


> How is your posture?
> 
> Are you breathing through your stomach rather than your chest?
> 
> 2 tips I've picked up ^
> 
> Sometimes I can be the same mate, I'm 13.8 @ about 12-14% and I put it down to the above.. hope this helps


TBh i tend to breath through both depending on what im doing. I have a good posture most of the time but standing upright stomach in/chest out can be hard work especially after eating! I do plenty of ab work and cardio so im thinking it may be something i just have to live with:confused1:


----------



## fxleisure

Rosko said:


> I stand to be corrected on this but i think hanging leg raises are good for lower stomach. I know the "6 pack" is actually one sheet of muscle and the illusion of 6 is coz of tendons across it, but i find they target the lower part well. *A similar movement is where you lie on a bench with your legs hanging off the end, then bring your legs straight up to 90 degress, same sort of target area.*
> 
> Also, do you do any cardio? Try 15 mins after each session. Do that 4 times a week thats an hour of cardio, should get the bf% down a bit!


That would be 'hip flexion'

I was always told it is more beneficial to keep the knees bent as opposed to straight as this recruits the hip flexors that make more of an impact on the lower abs?


----------



## bbeweel

Al Kerseltzer said:


> when i relax my stomach muscles i look like a right pot bellied fat b*stard!
> 
> when tense they go fairly flat and you can see the outlines of a six pack.
> 
> am i the only one who suffers with this??? im not fat, prob around 14/15%bf, 225lb. anyone have any good exercises for tightening this area up? my old man has got a bit of a belly though hes quite skinny and never done a days exercise in his life, i was wondering if its hereditory??


Sounds like water retention,are you on AAS?


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

bbeweel said:


> Sounds like water retention,are you on AAS?


im on a test only cycle but to be honest its the same whether on or off


----------



## muzi

I'm similar mate, looks good when tense but if I relax fully looks slightly pot bellied!

May well be the beer though! Only drink on Sat nights but still could be the reason. Having a break from that though (ish) so we'll see.


----------



## Brawlerboy

I'm the same as well and I don't drink alcohol or spirits. However, when I do a centering exercise, it disappears as the exercise corrects my posture - I can be a terrible slouch! Anyway, I'd say a combination of posture correction and core stability should sort your problem out.

Finally, the centering exercise goes like this:

1, Stand with feet shoulder width apart, knees not locked.

2, Look up and focus your gaze on a point on the ceiling.

3, Now stretch your arms (and fingers) up to the point you are looking at.

4, Still looking up, stretch your arms out to the sides (like trying to touch the walls).

5, Still looking up, bring your arms down to your sides.

6, Still looking up, relax your shoulders then look straight ahead.

Notice a difference?

Finally, the key is to keep looking up at the ceiling until point 6. Don't look down beforehand.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my stomach was flat as a pancake during prep when i was low carb and low water retention.

now i am eating carbs and retaining water, my stomach has pushed out a fair amount.

internal water retention, distension and carbs just make me bloat....

still lean'ish though!


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

thanks for the replys guys, nice to know im not the only one anyway!

will try some of the suggestons and see if it makes a difference but i got a feeling its something i'll have to live with.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

might be that your eating to many carbs.

it happens to me aswell


----------



## a.notherguy

i used to be skinny with a pot belly (literally lol - i used to spend everynight on a couch toking away with a playstation to keep me entertained).

What i found helped me was rememebering to keep my stomach 'in' during everyday activities.

That helped alot and i believe (tho i could well be wrong) that the muscles get some sort of memory and instead of relaxing to the pot belly look they now keep firm and trim looking at all times.


----------



## Jimmy1

its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs

it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem

as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way

do you get acid reflux?

tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?

bad time on the toilet at all?

sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


----------



## a.notherguy

Jimmy said:


> its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs
> 
> it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem
> 
> as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way
> 
> do you get acid reflux?
> 
> tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?
> 
> bad time on the toilet at all?
> 
> sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


very interesting post mate.

as i said in my above post - i used to get the pot belly thing and i thought it was down to my muscles being used to being in the relaxed state.

since reading your post im now thinking that sugar could of been the reason cos when i sorted myself out i sorted my diet out at the same time and cut out alot of sweet things (i had been consuming when the munchies hit).

I also stopped falling asleep after meals at the same time (again, something i put down to my lifestyle choice at the time rather than what i was eating).


----------



## Goose

Jimmy said:


> its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs
> 
> it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem
> 
> as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way
> 
> *do you get acid reflux? - REALLY BAD!*
> 
> *tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?*
> 
> *bad time on the toilet at all?*
> 
> sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


I get this and Jimmy everything in bold you have outlined I get????

Is this a coincendence?


----------



## redneil75

maybe your diet is lacking in fibre? this could mean that all the carbs and protein are sitting in your stomach pushing it out rather than moving more easily through the digestive tract as it would if you consumed more fibre. just a thought.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Jimmy said:


> its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> do you get acid reflux?<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> bad time on the toilet at all?<o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


<o></o>

<o></o>

This is quite interesting. TBH I hate sugar, I really don't eat a great deal of it at all and I don't get acid reflux however I do get tiredness during the day for no reason and sometimes after eating. Also not sure what you mean about bad time on the loo, to be fair though I don't really have any issues in that department fortunately.

So, what does this all mean? What can I do about it?

<o> </o>


----------



## jw007

Goose said:


> I get this and Jimmy everything in bold you have outlined I get????
> 
> Is this a coincendence?


thats TRen goosey:lol:


----------



## jw007

I am very lean

And My stomach distends a bit, when I wear super tight tops, you can see abs poking out like a little pot belly..

But I like it, looks powerful


----------



## Jimmy1

Goose said:


> I get this and Jimmy everything in bold you have outlined I get????
> 
> Is this a coincendence?


goose, where do you live in the uk?

you have food intollerances...poss alergies and maybe other nastys going on inside like fungal problems

DOCTORS WONT HELP YOU

I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH

there is a machine used in france/germany...and other european countries on their versions of the nhs

its called a vega machine and amoungst many other great uses, it detects food intollerances

its not recognised in the uk like it is on the continent (mainly cos pharmacutical companies dont benefit from it...and we all know they have their hand shoved up the bum of the nhs) and any doc here will tell you its rubbish

my daughters exzema cleared up after vega testing...but the swedish skin specialist at the hspital was the only person to back the vega up (prob because she is swedish and they use it there)...all the docs said it was rubbish...anyway, vega said no milk...docs said ignore that...we went with vega...and guess what? no more exzema!!!! doc said its a coincidence

i know 3 douzen or so who have been vega tested after docs not being able to help them with various different ailments...EVERY ONE OF THEM IS BETTER NOW...inc me

i had the above problems...as well as others

after vega...i stoped consuming the foods i was intollerant to...all the reflux, nasty poo, tiredness went...slowly i re introduced the foods and i am now better...no more problems, no more intollerances!!!

the only problem i still have is sugar....whan i slip and eat junk for a few months...the distention comes right back...as does the tiredness

at the peak of my ilnees, i measured more around my belly, than my full term pregnant mrs

now a year on ,its flat...all that from sugar!!!!

anyone wants to know more pm me and i will give my mobile number


----------



## Jimmy1

Al Kerseltzer said:


> <o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> This is quite interesting. TBH I hate sugar, I really don't eat a great deal of it at all and I don't get acid reflux however I do get tiredness during the day for no reason and sometimes after eating. Also not sure what you mean about bad time on the loo, to be fair though I don't really have any issues in that department fortunately.
> 
> So, what does this all mean? What can I do about it?
> 
> <o> </o>


all carbs turn to sugar

there is hidden sugar in many foods

think diabetics

think alcohol

think sugar in junk food


----------



## hilly

jimmy how do we get tested by this machine?


----------



## Goose

Jimmy said:


> goose, where do you live in the uk?
> 
> you have food intollerances...poss alergies and maybe other nastys going on inside like fungal problems
> 
> DOCTORS WONT HELP YOU
> 
> I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH
> 
> there is a machine used in france/germany...and other european countries on their versions of the nhs
> 
> its called a vega machine and amoungst many other great uses, it detects food intollerances
> 
> its not recognised in the uk like it is on the continent (mainly cos pharmacutical companies dont benefit from it...and we all know they have their hand shoved up the bum of the nhs) and any doc here will tell you its rubbish
> 
> my daughters exzema cleared up after vega testing...but the swedish skin specialist at the hspital was the only person to back the vega up (prob because she is swedish and they use it there)...all the docs said it was rubbish...anyway, vega said no milk...docs said ignore that...we went with vega...and guess what? no more exzema!!!! doc said its a coincidence
> 
> i know 3 douzen or so who have been vega tested after docs not being able to help them with various different ailments...EVERY ONE OF THEM IS BETTER NOW...inc me
> 
> i had the above problems...as well as others
> 
> after vega...i stoped consuming the foods i was intollerant to...all the reflux, nasty poo, tiredness went...slowly i re introduced the foods and i am now better...no more problems, no more intollerances!!!
> 
> the only problem i still have is sugar....whan i slip and eat junk for a few months...the distention comes right back...as does the tiredness
> 
> at the peak of my ilnees, i measured more around my belly, than my full term pregnant mrs
> 
> now a year on ,its flat...all that from sugar!!!!
> 
> anyone wants to know more pm me and i will give my mobile number


Very Interesting Jimmy..

Im in Essex in the South East..

Interesting in this Vega machine though... would like to know more.

JW - Not touched the tren for a while..

Im cruising at the mo


----------



## Greyphantom

Actually I get some of the things Jimmy mentions too... although now my eating habits are much better it has been getting better... but still would be interested in finding one of these vega machines... UK docs can be utter sh!te... told my wife for a couple of years that she was suffering from a "tummy migraine"...???!!!! turns out she had a serious internal problem that was relatively easily dealt with but was only diagnosed by a UK doc in Aus who told her that most UK docs are fairly lazy when it comes to diagnosing... rear holes...


----------



## anabolic ant

i got a distended gut or pro-truding belly as well!!!!

i do believe a lot of people get it from heavy lifting...straining the abdominal wall...the sheer forces and strain/tension placed on the gut through heavy squatting,deadlifting etc etc...can push your gut outwards...and whenst relaxed the gut wall tends to relax distended

plus my downfall is i like to eat a fair bit too which stretching the gut the stomach too!!!!

i hate to think when i start slamming in some GH etc,how i will be...but i like it...when tensed its all good...all the great bodybuilders had...i dont worry about it too much...not like i'm doing competition soon!!!!


----------



## Jimmy1

hilly2008 said:


> jimmy how do we get tested by this machine?


read this

http://www.naturaltherapycenter.com/main.php?name=index_42b634b5

do a search for vega testing in your area

dont be put off by some bad press it may get on some websites...it has changed my life!!!!


----------



## Jimmy1

Greyphantom said:


> Actually I get some of the things Jimmy mentions too... although now my eating habits are much better it has been getting better... but still would be interested in finding one of these vega machines... UK docs can be utter sh!te... told my wife for a couple of years that she was suffering from a "tummy migraine"...???!!!! turns out she had a serious internal problem that was relatively easily dealt with but was only diagnosed by a UK doc in Aus who told her that most UK docs are fairly lazy when it comes to diagnosing... rear holes...


vega would have pinpointed your wifes problem as well

i get cold sores, but didnt tell when i got tested...it diagnosed me straight away!!!

what more proof did i need after hearing that

you are in london...there may well be vega testing available there if you google vega and your area

or

pm me for my practitioners number, she is based right next to gatwick airport, so not far at all for you


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Jimmy said:


> all carbs turn to sugar
> 
> there is hidden sugar in many foods
> 
> think diabetics
> 
> think alcohol
> 
> think sugar in junk food


 i understand the carb/suger connection however im very fussy about my food and im very picky, i drink very little alcohol, very rarely eat junk food but my nan was diabetic so there is a history of it in my family.

ive completed an nhs on test to see if im likely to be diabetic and it came back that its a possibility and should refer to my doc so i will do that soon.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Goose said:


> Very Interesting Jimmy..
> 
> Im in Essex in the South East..
> 
> Interesting in this Vega machine though... would like to know more.
> 
> JW - Not touched the tren for a while..
> 
> Im cruising at the mo


Im in south essex too mate and found this on google for vaga testing if you are interested:



*Food Allergy Testing Ltd*​
*18 Cornish Grove*​
*South Woodham Ferrers*​
*Chelmsford*​
*Essex*​​
*CM3 5XX *​

​
http://www.food-allergy-testing.info/​

​


----------



## benst

I am very interested in these tests. Has anyone tryed the ones online where thay send you a little kit to do a blood test then thay send you the results ?????


----------



## Jimmy1

Al Kerseltzer said:


> i understand the carb/suger connection however im very fussy about my food and im very picky, i drink very little alcohol, very rarely eat junk food but my nan was diabetic so there is a history of it in my family.
> 
> ive completed an nhs on test to see if im likely to be diabetic and it came back that its a possibility and should refer to my doc so i will do that soon.


well...you will never know unless you get a test

not all testers are as good as the next

also wheat allergies/intollerances can cause distention and fatigue....if you have this, pray its an intollerance rather than an allergy...as allergy can be coeliac


----------



## Jimmy1

benst said:


> I am very interested in these tests. Has anyone tryed the ones online where thay send you a little kit to do a blood test then thay send you the results ?????


completely different test to vega....not tried it myself


----------



## d4ead

can i ask do you do shift work?

i get a really bad distended belly when i switch from nights to days and back again takes about 5 days on a constant shift before i return to normal


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

d4ead said:


> can i ask do you do shift work?
> 
> i get a really bad distended belly when i switch from nights to days and back again takes about 5 days on a constant shift before i return to normal


sort of, im only working partime at the moment on weekends so on sat and sun mornings i dont get in till about 4-5am. suppose the late eating habits may not help but tbh ive had it years really.

Also I think anabolic ant has got a point when he suggests all the heavy lifting has an effect and can push your stomach outwards.

Bottom line is its probably a combination of a lot of the things mentioned in this post and is something im probably just gonna have to live with...


----------



## Greyphantom

Jimmy said:


> vega would have pinpointed your wifes problem as well
> 
> i get cold sores, but didnt tell when i got tested...it diagnosed me straight away!!!
> 
> what more proof did i need after hearing that
> 
> you are in london...there may well be vega testing available there if you google vega and your area
> 
> or
> 
> pm me for my practitioners number, she is based right next to gatwick airport, so not far at all for you


Hi mate... sorry it took so long to get back, busy weekend... We are no longer in London, but live not that far from Gatwick (we are in Kent now)... I will have a search in our area and if I have trouble will take you up on your kind offer...


----------



## Jimmy1

Al Kerseltzer said:


> Bottom line is its probably a combination of a lot of the things mentioned in this post and is something im probably just gonna have to live with...


maybe, maybe not...but mine has gone down from over 50" to 37" around the belly

also 42" around the waste, down to 33"

all since i sorted out my diet and diet related problems

the picture is of me back in '03 eight weeks or so out from a show

see how it sticks out further than my chest?...well i was holding it in!!!!

it got twice the size of this 4 years on, untill i got sorted in '08


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

Jimmy said:


> maybe, maybe not...but mine has gone down from over 50" to 37" around the belly
> 
> also 42" around the waste, down to 33"
> 
> all since i sorted out my diet and diet related problems
> 
> the picture is of me back in '03 eight weeks or so out from a show
> 
> see how it sticks out further than my chest?...well i was holding it in!!!!
> 
> it got twice the size of this 4 years on, untill i got sorted in '08


you've obviously had good results with this and after looking into it, i found its a relatively cheap test so will go ahead and update you with the resuilts as and when i get them. cheers for the advice.


----------



## benst

Jimmy said:


> maybe, maybe not...but mine has gone down from over 50" to 37" around the belly
> 
> also 42" around the waste, down to 33"
> 
> all since i sorted out my diet and diet related problems
> 
> the picture is of me back in '03 eight weeks or so out from a show
> 
> see how it sticks out further than my chest?...well i was holding it in!!!!
> 
> it got twice the size of this 4 years on, untill i got sorted in '08


What sort of changes did you make to your diet


----------



## Linny

benst said:


> I am very interested in these tests. Has anyone tryed the ones online where thay send you a little kit to do a blood test then thay send you the results ?????


I used these, they send you out a testing kit, post it back to them and they forward on the results :

http://www.yorktest.com/


----------



## T.F.

Jimmy said:


> maybe, maybe not...but mine has gone down from over 50" to 37" around the belly
> 
> also 42" around the waste, down to 33"
> 
> all since i sorted out my diet and diet related problems
> 
> the picture is of me back in '03 eight weeks or so out from a show
> 
> see how it sticks out further than my chest?...well i was holding it in!!!!
> 
> it got twice the size of this 4 years on, untill i got sorted in '08


Any comparison pics Jimmy?


----------



## Jimmy1

not really, i am in poor condition compared to the above pic

plus i am no where as big as i used to be

but here is a quick one from my camera phone


----------



## Jimmy1

benst said:


> What sort of changes did you make to your diet


i had to cut all foods i was intollerant to, then re introduce them slowly to see if my problems had gone

sugar

tea/coffee

msg

acidic fruit

onion

milk...and all milk products

wheat

chocolate (prob due to sugar)

vinegar

i had to take glutamine to heal my gut wall, and take probiotics . . acidophilus (sp?) for upper digestive tract, and bifidus (sp?) for lower intestines and bowels


----------



## T.F.

Jimmy said:


> not really, i am in poor condition compared to the above pic
> 
> plus i am no where as big as i used to be
> 
> but here is a quick one from my camera phone


You can still see a marked difference in that pic and the previous one.

By the way, awesome looking sleeve! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jimmy1

thanks...just need the cash to finish it...

then start on the otherside and get rid of the bl00dy cartoon fish!!


----------



## T.F.

Jimmy said:


> thanks...just need the cash to finish it...
> 
> then start on the otherside and get rid of the bl00dy cartoon fish!!


I was going to comment on the fish, but i didn't want to risk the wrath of the moderator! 

I think anyone with ink has been there at some stage, i'd Taz (you know, the cartoon) on my right shoulder for a few years from 16-19 and also barbed wire round my left bicep/tricep area (before Pammy got hers) but thankfully they're both covered now!


----------



## gooner fc

Re: distended belly (ie fat gut!!!)

Thanks jimmy after reading this thread i've e-mailed to book an appointment. The symptons you stated is what i've suffered for years which i feel has been holding me back in my training, just did not know how to go about getting treated as doc's are crap, reps to you mate :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1

i hope the practitioner you visit works well for you


----------



## Jimmy1

T.F. said:


> I was going to comment on the fish, but i didn't want to risk the wrath of the moderator!
> 
> I think anyone with ink has been there at some stage, i'd Taz (you know, the cartoon) on my right shoulder for a few years from 16-19 and also barbed wire round my left bicep/tricep area (before Pammy got hers) but thankfully they're both covered now!


i think i will go for art nouveau jungle scene on other arm


----------



## gooner fc

Jimmy said:


> i hope the practitioner you visit works well for you


Thanks mate i'm gonna try the one in chelmsford, someone put a link up. Let everyone know if any good :beer:


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

gooner fc said:


> Thanks mate i'm gonna try the one in chelmsford, someone put a link up. Let everyone know if any good :beer:


 let us know how you get on mate, i'm in romford and was thinking about 1 in south woodham ferrers but if you have good results with your one, i may give it a try.


----------



## alabbadi

to get a six pack is very hard work and takes alot of effort and discipline.

i have for years tried various routines and diets and finally the last four months have been my best.

for me

1- *cutting the carbs* has been key, not to dangerous level like some of the idiots who have less than 50g a day, no just controlling the amounts to about 130- 200g a day was sufficient.

and not to eat them late at night when your metabolism is a lot slower than it would be during the day.

2- *HIIT (cardio) *i use to just do cardio by running on a tredmill for 30 -45 minutes at a steady paced twice a week

now i do 25 minutes of high intensity interval training which has had dramitic results on my fitness and the amount of body fat that i have been able to burn. all ido is sprint for 45 seconds and then walk for 1 minute

this change in intensity increases the heart rate much higher than a steady pace and burns more calories.

3- *abs* (hanging leg raises, lying leg raises ) this is enough for me because all the other excercises , squats , deadlifts , bench press, chinups all these involve tha abs and have a culmative effect

i have lost 14 lbs in three months, i am not exactly at the stage i want but i am quickly getting there . just another few pounds and i will have acheived my goals.

hope this helps

regards


----------



## Jay Walker

Im glad i found this thread, I am suffering big time with this problem. Going to try and get booked in for a Vega test this week. Just had a protein shake now, and my stomach is like a balloon.


----------



## benst

Ive just booked myself in for a vaga test on monday so i will let you no how it goes


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

My boss did something like what Jimmy said, some test which tests intolerances allergy's etc, it changed his life. The dude had a load of issues, found out he had intolerances to certain things, cut them out or down and he feels much better for it.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

alabbadi said:


> 1- cutting the carbs has been key, *not to dangerous level like some of the idiots who have less than 50g a day*


Care to elaborate on this bold statement of people who have less than 50g a day being idiots?


----------



## hilly

alabbadi said:


> to get a six pack is very hard work and takes alot of effort and discipline.
> 
> i have for years tried various routines and diets and finally the last four months have been my best.
> 
> for me
> 
> 1- *cutting the carbs* has been key, not to dangerous level like some of the idiots who have less than 50g a day, no just controlling the amounts to about 130- 200g a day was sufficient.
> 
> and not to eat them late at night when your metabolism is a lot slower than it would be during the day.
> 
> 2- *HIIT (cardio) *i use to just do cardio by running on a tredmill for 30 -45 minutes at a steady paced twice a week
> 
> now i do 25 minutes of high intensity interval training which has had dramitic results on my fitness and the amount of body fat that i have been able to burn. all ido is sprint for 45 seconds and then walk for 1 minute
> 
> this change in intensity increases the heart rate much higher than a steady pace and burns more calories.
> 
> 3- *abs* (hanging leg raises, lying leg raises ) this is enough for me because all the other excercises , squats , deadlifts , bench press, chinups all these involve tha abs and have a culmative effect
> 
> i have lost 14 lbs in three months, i am not exactly at the stage i want but i am quickly getting there . just another few pounds and i will have acheived my goals.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> regards


i guess the many many experience/advanced and pro competitors are idiots then who follow a keot style diet mate. please tell me why your an idiot if you eat 50g carbs or less as i have done this myself with good results.

also i wasnt aware of your metabolism slowing down in the afternoon or evening why is this?


----------



## benst

Hi guys

Ive had my vaga test today witch im am very pleased with the answers i got. I guy basickly said that my stomach has been overloaded ( I dont no how because i keep my cals to around 2600 ed) He said that in some medical term something like the walls in my stomach had been damaged and that my body isnt absorbing all the nutrition thats why ive been going to the toilet a hell of alot, haveing stomach cramps and bloating. Its abit diffrent to what my gp said. She said ive got irritable bowel syndrome.

He told me to cut out

Wheat

Chocolate

Milk

Cheese

Yeast

Lager

Whey

Lactose

Casein

Butter

For one month to see how i get on and then see if i can slowly bring them back into my diet once my stomach has had a rest. He allso gave me some very strong probotics to help replace and repair my stomach.

The thing is this has left me with abit of a problem. Seeing as i cant have Lactose,Casein or Whey im stuck with what protein shake i can take. Does anybody no of a protein powder that is free of these.


----------



## T.F.

Best bet would be a post in the diet section mate, with the required info in the title, it'll probably bring you more success than posting on this thread.

I'm sure someone may have been in this position before so it's worth asking.


----------



## Greyphantom

benst said:


> Whey
> 
> Lactose
> 
> Casein


Yeah this is where I would be getting off the train... I can cut the rest out and pretty much have in nearly all cases but these three (well the lactose I could also cut totally I guess as its pretty darn low as it is)... can you not just cut all the rest but these??


----------



## benst

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah this is where I would be getting off the train... I can cut the rest out and pretty much have in nearly all cases but these three (well the lactose I could also cut totally I guess as its pretty darn low as it is)... can you not just cut all the rest but these??


No he"s asked me to cut all for a while to give my stomach a rest


----------



## alabbadi

maybe i was a bit harsh and the intent was not to offend, i wasn't refering to the professional bodybuilder who are experts in body fat metabolism.

it is known that the professional bodybuilders go on very low carb diets and in some cases cut them out almost altogether, however this is for specific purposes like competitions where they are trying to get the extra cuts and they only do it for short periods.

after competition they load up again.

what i was refering to is some guys in the gym who want to lose weight who are really out of shape and don't really know much about proper amounts of proteins carbs and fats intake. just because they have heard from it from someone or read about it somewhere, they go on very low carb intake for long periods without proper knowledge of percentages of protein carbs and fat just to lose bodyfat.

we all know this doesn't really work and in some cases may be harmful if continued for long periods.

once again for you out there who are serious gym goers or bodybuilders i opplogise for any offence that i may have caused.

non was intended

regards


----------



## alabbadi

> Originally Posted by *Hilly2008*
> 
> i wasnt aware of your metabolism slowing down in the afternoon or evening why is this?


I am refering to the metabolism slowing down in the evening due to inactivity, when resting the meabolism can slow down or be slower than in the day or during periods of activity.

regards


----------



## Jimmy1

benst said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive had my vaga test today witch im am very pleased with the answers i got. I guy basickly said that my stomach has been overloaded ( I dont no how because i keep my cals to around 2600 ed) He said that in some medical term something like the walls in my stomach had been damaged and that my body isnt absorbing all the nutrition thats why ive been going to the toilet a hell of alot, haveing stomach cramps and bloating. Its abit diffrent to what my gp said. She said ive got irritable bowel syndrome.
> 
> He told me to cut out
> 
> Wheat
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> Milk
> 
> Cheese
> 
> Yeast
> 
> Lager
> 
> Whey
> 
> Lactose
> 
> Casein
> 
> Butter
> 
> For one month to see how i get on and then see if i can slowly bring them back into my diet once my stomach has had a rest. He allso gave me some very strong probotics to help replace and repair my stomach.
> 
> The thing is this has left me with abit of a problem. Seeing as i cant have Lactose,Casein or Whey im stuck with what protein shake i can take. Does anybody no of a protein powder that is free of these.


its simple really....bodybuilding is a lifetime

if you want to do well long term, you need to make a few sacrifices short term

i had to cut all the above, and more...but after a few months, i slowly re introduced them and now i am fine

you will be suprised just how well you can do on chicken/meat/fish and salad with seeds lol...because thats about all i could eat

in fact...i looked pretty good as it cut me up so well that people said i hadnt looked so good since my show in 03!!!!!


----------



## benst

Jimmy said:


> its simple really....bodybuilding is a lifetime
> 
> if you want to do well long term, you need to make a few sacrifices short term
> 
> i had to cut all the above, and more...but after a few months, i slowly re introduced them and now i am fine
> 
> you will be suprised just how well you can do on chicken/meat/fish and salad with seeds lol...because thats about all i could eat
> 
> in fact...i looked pretty good as it cut me up so well that people said i hadnt looked so good since my show in 03!!!!!


I take it you couldnt eat no carbs then. Im allowed a little oats and brown rice witch is good. Did you have stomach problems when you had your issues, ie going to the toilet a hell of alot ???


----------



## Jimmy1

i wasnt allowed more than 50g carbs a day for 4 weeks...then up to 100 after that...but i had fungle stomach probs

i had the squirts from my food intollerances and bad acid reflux...with uncontrolable tiredness


----------



## hilly

i am currently eating only chicken and eggs and soy for protein mate its easy achievable if you plan your meals. just cook a kg of chicken per day and make sure you eat it. theirs 200g per day easy. this is more than enough for most.


----------



## Andy Dee

yes i have exactly the same problem, i look 6 months pregnant and i hold little to no fat on my stomach at all.

I doubt its fat behind the organs, thats known as visceral fat and comes from years of overeating (as in the average junk food loving potato overeating) as far as im awhere though correct me if im wrong.

I went for a diabetic test, nothing and have even had a wheat & gluten allergy test and still no result there.

But when i tense my stomach its as flat as a pancake, my symptoms are tired all the time, dehydrated and bad bloating so im off to a specialist.



Jimmy said:


> DOCTORS WONT HELP YOU
> 
> I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH


You couldnt be anywhere further from the truth when it comes to them idiots and stomach problems, dont bother with the doctor with anything stomach related because they know fckall or dont care.


----------



## Jimmy1

docs blood tests wont show type 2 as you wont have it

vega is so sensative, it can pick up pre diabetic conditions

i was told if i carried on eating so much sugar, i would end up type 2 in 15 years or so

as soon as i cut processed sugar (which i was intollerant to) my distention reduced to normal


----------



## Andy Dee

Jimmy said:


> docs blood tests wont show type 2 as you wont have it
> 
> vega is so sensative, it can pick up pre diabetic conditions
> 
> i was told if i carried on eating so much sugar, i would end up type 2 in 15 years or so
> 
> as soon as i cut processed sugar (which i was intollerant to) my distention reduced to normal


had one of these done with very interesting results.

Ive got a massive intollerence to yeast and wheat which bloods shown clear last time i had this done, obviously wasnt useful at all.

I thought this was weird because when i cut out wheat and gluten for 2 weeks I felt amazing but went back on it because the bloodwork at the docs shown this was neg so I just thought it was in my head I felt better.

i gotta cut out some fruits with high sugar, bread, yeast and other products and milk

they gave me a massive list of intollerences from foods on a scale of 1-3.

meat, fish, soya milk, eggs are about the only things i can eat which means I will lose even more weight but sh1t happens thats life, some things just have to give way.


----------



## Jimmy1

my first test was like this

have no fear.....

once you cut thesefoods the intollerances go, and you can eat these foods again...it took me 6-8 weeks

but go easy, as if you eat too much to start with, the body starts to object again


----------



## T.F.

From this thread, and your advice Jimmy, i got my girlfriend to go for Vega testing at a local health place in Belfast and it turns out she was alergic to quite a list of things, many of which had formed a substantial part of our diet lately. She'd been having bad break outs of spots on her face and had tried just about every miracle cure out there, all with no success. Since the Vega testing, and cutting out those foods, there hasn't been 1 new spot and she's only cut them out a little over a week ago.

If this really is the end to the misery that she suffered this past while with spots, then we'll both be eternally grateful. Her, because they're gone, and me because she can stop wasting money on miracle cures and stop moaning about them!


----------



## Jimmy1

TF that is great

i am so glad its been of worth to you both

in actual fact most people could use vega for symptoms they live with every day, and give in to the fact that it just wont get better

i find it ironic that gp's dont recognise these alternative methods

but hey...the nhs is run by the pharmacutical companies....so vega will never be used in nhs as it wont earn drug companies any money!!!

its typical of the society we live in today

money motivated!!

i think i will stick this thread as it seems to be pretty useful to alot of members


----------



## Andy Dee

I start my detox diet for this on monday and I WILL stick to it. Ive had this for years now and its screwed my life up, i also have a sneaky suspicion it may have triggered other health problems off aswell.

Doctors just parm you off with there typical pscycoligical lanzaprozole which all went straight in the bin, more pills that kill good bacteria, cure one problem and start another so they all went straight in the bin. 

I will log my results over the next few weeks and post them here.

Another interesting topic i stumbled upon is "Candida Albicans" you might want to have a read upon it, I was amazed I never heard of this before.

http://www.candidafree.co.uk/ Candida explained


----------



## Jimmy1

i had candida my first visit

dont know if i mentioned it earlier...if i did i would have refered to it as fungal infections as many dont know what candida is 

thankfully ive got rid of it now...but it was hard work doing so


----------



## Andy Dee

Update on how things are going

This is day 3 of the detox, the bloated feeling has already gone and im not quite feeling so clogged up in the mornings anymore.

Yesterday I thought it would be my last ever day alive, i thought I was literally dying, I felt like I was going to passout all day with what I can only describe as really bad flu symptoms, I wokeup this morning and it was gone and now im feeling Ok again.

My diet is really limited and Im going to lose even more weight again but its not the end of the world, this has to be done with no room for errors.

Ive only been eating the following foods

chicken

steak

rice

very small portions of potato

Soya milk (No dairy products allowed)

No processed meat allowed

No bread (incuding any wheat or yeast)

Bananas (No skinned fruit or dried fruit allowed like raisins, Prunes, apples or pairs)

Fish of all different types

Small quantities of Porridge oats

Probiotics before every meal.

Bacon

Eggs

This is a tall order and i can say ive been cranky as fook a lot of the time but doesnt bother me as I know my life will be so much better after this has finished.

Ill update in a week or two.


----------



## Ollie B

tagged for later


----------



## Bettyboo

I have just read this thread, and i am going to go and see if I can get this VEGA test somewhere. I have a lot of the symptoms as described, bloating, too many visits to the loo and stomach cramps.

I have been to the dctors and they were not that bothered tbh, i have the added worry that bowel cancer runs in my family too. The doc said if you can cope with it carry on sort of thing - yes seriously they were not bothered at all and put it down to IBS, and did not offer any tests what so ever...


----------



## Andy Dee

Bettyboo said:


> I have just read this thread, and i am going to go and see if I can get this VEGA test somewhere. I have a lot of the symptoms as described, bloating, too many visits to the loo and stomach cramps.
> 
> I have been to the dctors and they were not that bothered tbh, i have the added worry that bowel cancer runs in my family too. The doc said if you can cope with it carry on sort of thing - yes seriously they were not bothered at all and put it down to IBS, and did not offer any tests what so ever...


what area do you live in?

IBS = irritable bullsh1t syndrome, theres no such thing, its just a label they can stick on you because they have to jump through the greed of the money grabbing NHS and pharmacies to close the case.

Not there fault really but equally frustrating all the same.


----------



## Jimmy1

andy

candida die off is nasty

i fealt ill for weeks initially...but afterwards i felt like a teenager or something.....euphoria is the word i am looking for!!!

keep up the detox mate...its all worth it in the end


----------



## Shazza

I have food interances and this is exactly how my stomach is when I eat something I shouldn't! Any other symptoms or windy days? Worth getting checked out if this is a continual problem and not due to the excesses in life!


----------



## boozer

hi this is a very interesting thread.

i too suffer the pot belly look. and some other alignment jimmy posted about.

i dont want to go down a dr google road. and end up thinkin i've got aids because thats what it leads to lol.

any way wot treatment did you use for candida.

as i think this could be causeing my long term blotcheynes on my face.

which the doctor havent got a clue about.


----------



## Jimmy1

you need to either find someone in your area that works with a vega machine (biochemist) or a homeopath


----------



## Andy Dee

boozer said:


> hi this is a very interesting thread.
> 
> i too suffer the pot belly look. and some other alignment jimmy posted about.
> 
> i dont want to go down a dr google road. and end up thinkin i've got aids because thats what it leads to lol.
> 
> any way wot treatment did you use for candida.
> 
> as i think this could be causeing my long term blotcheynes on my face.
> 
> which the doctor havent got a clue about.


The treatment for candida is simply avoiding foods that the test shows your intolerent to for 4-6 weeks, im going for 6 as I dont want to take any chances.

You might want to try adding some extra vitamins in aswell, ive started this as a lot of the foods ive cut out have left me absent of a lot of B, B Complex and calcium sources as im having to go wheat, yeast & dairy free and avoid E numbers from things like fizzy drinks and cordials.

Myprotein.co.uk is the nuts for things like this, all there vits are free of: gluten, wheat, yeast base, colouring and preservetives, starch and lactose, salt, Sodium chloride and sugars, i have also increased my intake of redmeat as I believe red meat carries a lot of B vits, not sure if its true nor do I care as I love red meat anyway so its a good enough excuse. :thumb:

you could opt for taking a good probiotic aswell to aid the good bacteria in your gut during recovery.

Be prepared to lose weight though depending on what your intolerant too, my ilnesses have lost all my gains and im now sitting at a dying 150lbs :sad: Im sure ill make a comeback after all this nightmare is over somehow.


----------



## boozer

i spent 2 hour last nght googleing candida..

i aint that bothered about the belly it's firm and my chest is bigger than it so not to worried.

im currently cycleing carbs and have loads more energy on carb free days well minimul carbs that is.


----------



## Andy Dee

boozer said:


> i aint that bothered about the belly it's firm and my chest is bigger than it so not to worried.


Then you dont have Candida.


----------



## boozer

andysutils said:


> Then you dont have Candida.


how do you no that tho. i have a distended belly .

is a distended belly the only symtom.


----------



## Andy Dee

boozer said:


> how do you no that tho. i have a distended belly .
> 
> is a distended belly the only symtom.


haha, oh no, thats the least of them. I dont know what you researched then but I can tell you the symptoms ive had for years and have now slightly improved, only slightly though, some have gotten quite a lot better, some of them only a little

sweating

extreme bloatedness to the point of feeling im going to literally explode

anger for no reason

mood swings

sleep disorder

tiredness

fatigued

shortness of breath

falling asleep after only having 2 beers (no im not a lightweight before someone states that lol)

waking up with terrible hangover symptoms (without even having any alcohol)

dizzyness and nausea for days on end after an intense workout.

Candida can have all sorts of nasty effects on you, some of these symptoms have gotten a bit better but not all of them yet.

So as i stated mate, if you had candida or an overgrown fungal infection, you would be very bothered.

Now bare in mind not everyone may have these symptoms to this point at all, its the fact ive had this issue for years and its gotten a whole lot worse so if you have candida or any other gut infections, do something about them because if you dont do something about them, they will never go away or get better, they'll only get a whole lot worse.

I put it down to IBS mate for a long time until it got to this mess to the point i couldnt take it anymore and if it killed me finding what the thing was, at the end of the day I thought like this, if people can cure fkin cancer and treat cases of HIV, someone can do something about my stomach problem and im not gonna go away and live with it no more.

Youd be amazed beyond belief how many global spread issues and side effects the stomach can cause.

all these problems didnt start till these last few months, It first started with bloating, sleep disorder and fatigued all the time and then recently progressed into other worse things as listed above.


----------



## Guest

I just bought a full cleansing kit. It starts with a day fast and magnesium oxide so basically a day of being on the toilet. Then you cycle zinc/copper/silver containing liquid for 1 week on one week off. Its supposed to be really good....


----------



## Tiger81

Im so glad i found this thread - something not been right with my health for a few years now, had some bad stomach problems and as usual the docs can tell me fck all. Im gonna book a vega test tomo and im changing my diet immediatly.


----------



## Andy Dee

day 5 now, wokeup bloated and feeling clogged up this morning with and feeling nausious again this afternoon, im still bloated, feeling like im back to square one, not sure why as ive stuck religiously to staying away from everything.

I guess its just one of those days, its very early yet so 5 days out of 6 weeks is an unfair verdict, I will carry on with the procedure regardless.


----------



## Propper Joss

Jimmy said:


> goose, where do you live in the uk?
> 
> you have food intollerances...poss alergies and maybe other nastys going on inside like fungal problems
> 
> DOCTORS WONT HELP YOU
> 
> I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH
> 
> there is a machine used in france/germany...and other european countries on their versions of the nhs
> 
> its called a vega machine and amoungst many other great uses, it detects food intollerances
> 
> its not recognised in the uk like it is on the continent (mainly cos pharmacutical companies dont benefit from it...and we all know they have their hand shoved up the bum of the nhs) and any doc here will tell you its rubbish
> 
> my daughters exzema cleared up after vega testing...but the swedish skin specialist at the hspital was the only person to back the vega up (prob because she is swedish and they use it there)...all the docs said it was rubbish...anyway, vega said no milk...docs said ignore that...we went with vega...and guess what? no more exzema!!!! doc said its a coincidence
> 
> i know 3 douzen or so who have been vega tested after docs not being able to help them with various different ailments...EVERY ONE OF THEM IS BETTER NOW...inc me
> 
> i had the above problems...as well as others
> 
> after vega...i stoped consuming the foods i was intollerant to...all the reflux, nasty poo, tiredness went...slowly i re introduced the foods and i am now better...no more problems, no more intollerances!!!
> 
> the only problem i still have is sugar....whan i slip and eat junk for a few months...the distention comes right back...as does the tiredness
> 
> at the peak of my ilnees, i measured more around my belly, than my full term pregnant mrs
> 
> now a year on ,its flat...all that from sugar!!!!
> 
> anyone wants to know more pm me and i will give my mobile number


100% agree. There a a few different versions of this machine, but the Vega is as good as any. They are very good.


----------



## Tiger81

Ive got my vega test booked tomo. Im actually quite excited about it as i might finally be able to put some of my health issues to rest and figure out wtf is up with me.


----------



## Jimmy1

andysutils said:


> day 5 now, wokeup bloated and feeling clogged up this morning with and feeling nausious again this afternoon, im still bloated, feeling like im back to square one, not sure why as ive stuck religiously to staying away from everything.
> 
> I guess its just one of those days, its very early yet so 5 days out of 6 weeks is an unfair verdict, I will carry on with the procedure regardless.


andy...stick with it

it took me weeks, if not maybe even months to get fully better

my reflux flared up for no reason at all sorts of strange times!!!

but in the end it all got sorted


----------



## Jimmy1

andysutils said:


> The treatment for candida is simply avoiding foods that the test shows your intolerent to for 4-6 weeks, im going for 6 as I dont want to take any chances.
> 
> You might want to try adding some extra vitamins in aswell, ive started this as a lot of the foods ive cut out have left me absent of a lot of B, B Complex and calcium sources as im having to go wheat, yeast & dairy free and avoid E numbers from things like fizzy drinks and cordials.
> 
> Myprotein.co.uk is the nuts for things like this, all there vits are free of: gluten, wheat, yeast base, colouring and preservetives, starch and lactose, salt, Sodium chloride and sugars, i have also increased my intake of redmeat as I believe red meat carries a lot of B vits, not sure if its true nor do I care as I love red meat anyway so its a good enough excuse. :thumb:
> 
> you could opt for taking a good probiotic aswell to aid the good bacteria in your gut during recovery.
> 
> Be prepared to lose weight though depending on what your intolerant too, my ilnesses have lost all my gains and im now sitting at a dying 150lbs :sad: Im sure ill make a comeback after all this nightmare is over somehow.


did you get told to supplement grapefruit oil?

butyric acid?

garlic?

asidophilus?

bifidus?

dont forget all carbs turn to sugars....and suger feeds candida

also nuts, mushrooms, grapes/rasins/wine...all promote fungus


----------



## Andy Dee

Jimmy said:


> did you get told to supplement grapefruit oil?
> 
> butyric acid?
> 
> garlic?
> 
> asidophilus?
> 
> bifidus?
> 
> dont forget all carbs turn to sugars....and suger feeds candida
> 
> also nuts, mushrooms, grapes/rasins/wine...all promote fungus


no mate, just a probiotic and to avoid what you've listed, especially mushrooms, dried fruits like rasins as listed and avoid skin fruits such as apples and pairs, mushrooms mostly though as they contain yeast, ive replaced bread with dark rye bread and have strictly had no alcohol at all and avoiding most if not all GI carbs.

Im also taking a multivitamin and the only fruit im eatng is one banana a day and im mostly living off soya and limited myself to one small bowl of organic oats a day, I have oats for breakfast or bacon, egg and beans for breakfast but beans are sugar free.

I think ill ditch the banana even as fruits raise blood sugar and are quite high in carbs.

Everything you have listed above I was warned to avoid. Ill stick with this no problem as its only been a week so thats nothing, its a long road ahead.

The bloats up and down now, im having some bloat and still feeling a bit nauseous all the time.


----------



## bigacb

I got vega tested a few months back after speaking with Jimmy regarding eczema. Cutting out all the foods definatly helped with it all but then i started melanotan II and the eczema went but i need to go back to eating well as ive slipped back into my old habits of eating sh!t. I definatly rate it, its worth a try for the money it costs if it can stop all your problems.


----------



## Andy Dee

http://www.colonic-irrigation.uk.com/

For anyone that lives in the Northwest or greater Manchester area.

This clinic offers following services

Aqua detox

Vega testing

Reikki

Weekend detox

colonic Hydro

Candida Albicans


----------



## alabbadi

anyone know if there are any vega testing clinics close to Sheffield. i did a google search but got nothing


----------



## Andy Dee

alabbadi said:


> anyone know if there are any vega testing clinics close to Sheffield. i did a google search but got nothing


http://www.wellforce.co.uk/food_intolerance_testing.htm

28 Wilkinson Street,

Sheffield,

South Yorkshire,

S10 2GB,

Telephone (0114) 2769500 or (0114) 2798890


----------



## alabbadi

thanks mate , i will definetly be given this a go


----------



## Andy Dee

Thought id give an update today

Well, dramatic improvement of the following things.

felt no bloat whatsoever for the last 2 days

feel bit more energetic

Sex drive has slightly improved

*Things ive switched and changed in the past 2-3 days*

Ditched normal tea bags and replaced with green tea and organic herbal tea

zero carbed food intake till mid afternoon

Zero carbed food intake during the evening (wakeup with no bloat now)

Started injecting 2ml B12 every 3 days

(the real B12 not the sh1t you buy off ebay)

Limied fruit intake to one banana a day

Included multivitamin and 14mg iron per day

(free from yeast, wheat and gluten)

I still get bloat after eating a meal but its now down to just the quantity of what i eat like it should be instead of the poisin yeast overgrowth fungus crap and goes away pretty soon back to normal.


----------



## Nemises

Some great info Jimmy repz. The uk is very behind in regards to alergens. Yet we are 1 of thd higest sufferers.

T.F were in Belfast is the vega your gf used? And how much was it if you dond mind me asking.


----------



## Andy Dee

thought id give an update.

I have still stuck to this and not gone astray, still feeling much better, the dizzyness has gone today for the first time ever, today has been a good day although im suspecting the dizzyness and loss of balance is down to something else so im visiting the docs again this week, I went out on the barge yesterday and almost fell over everytime it slightly rocked.

This is my third week now, ive made a desicion not to eat normal wheat bread ever again as this is what caused this and theres no way on the planet im risking this ever happening again.

Its not easy and Ive almost give into temptation once or twice but walked away.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer

andysutils said:


> thought id give an update.
> 
> I have still stuck to this and not gone astray, still feeling much better, the dizzyness has gone today for the first time ever, today has been a good day although *im suspecting the dizzyness and loss of balance* is down to something else so im visiting the docs again this week, I went out on the barge yesterday and almost fell over everytime it slightly rocked.
> 
> This is my third week now, ive made a desicion not to eat normal wheat bread ever again as this is what caused this and theres no way on the planet im risking this ever happening again.
> 
> Its not easy and Ive almost give into temptation once or twice but walked away.


ive had this once, very unsettling everytime i turned my head the world would spin round and catch up like i was p1ssed!! i thought for a while i was going mental! Anyway it was down to a condition called labyrinthitis. The doctor gave me some tablets which seemed to cure it relatively quickly from what i remember. Hopefully yours will be cured just as easily.


----------



## Andy Dee

Al Kerseltzer said:


> ive had this once, very unsettling everytime i turned my head the world would spin round and catch up like i was p1ssed!! i thought for a while i was going mental! Anyway it was down to a condition called labyrinthitis. The doctor gave me some tablets which seemed to cure it relatively quickly from what i remember. Hopefully yours will be cured just as easily.


Reps for that mate, just jotted that down on my notepad to the list of what it might be, i will look into this aswell :thumbup1:

Im actually feeling a lot better today and I was yesterday weirdly enough so Im not sure now, although im still going to the docs this friday regarding the ear pain.


----------



## Jimmy1

andysutils said:


> thought id give an update.
> 
> I have still stuck to this and not gone astray, still feeling much better, the dizzyness has gone today for the first time ever, today has been a good day although im suspecting the dizzyness and loss of balance is down to something else so im visiting the docs again this week, I went out on the barge yesterday and almost fell over everytime it slightly rocked.
> 
> This is my third week now, ive made a desicion not to eat normal wheat bread ever again as this is what caused this and theres no way on the planet im risking this ever happening again.
> 
> Its not easy and Ive almost give into temptation once or twice but walked away.


when did the dizzyness start?

i got dizzy about 4 weeks into the detox

it felt like when your really drunk and you lay down and close your eyes

or like being spun round on a roundabout

it happened at the most random times

it went when i resumed normal eating, so i put it down to ultra low carbs


----------



## Jimmy1

andysutils said:


> Reps for that mate, just jotted that down on my notepad to the list of what it might be, i will look into this aswell :thumbup1:
> 
> Im actually feeling a lot better today and I was yesterday weirdly enough so Im not sure now, although im still going to the docs this friday regarding the ear pain.


ear pain/infecton can cause vertigo/dizzyness, as having only 1 good ear is dissorientating


----------



## SK-XO

Jimmy said:


> its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs
> 
> it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem
> 
> as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way
> 
> do you get acid reflux?
> 
> tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?
> 
> bad time on the toilet at all?
> 
> sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


I get this buddy, whats causing it? im on a cut btw?


----------



## Andy Dee

Jimmy said:


> when did the dizzyness start?
> 
> i got dizzy about 4 weeks into the detox
> 
> it felt like when your really drunk and you lay down and close your eyes
> 
> or like being spun round on a roundabout
> 
> it happened at the most random times
> 
> it went when i resumed normal eating, so i put it down to ultra low carbs


sometime in early august, I went back to the gym after being out for 12 months and Ive never been the same since, its like a dizzyness like when your about to faint or when you have just wokeup and your still half asleep and a bit disorientated.

I was ok yesterday and today is the best ive ever felt, but as for the carbs a lack of them makes me feel like sh1t anyway so me eating only around 50g carbs a day will be playing a pretty big part in it as it is, im almost keto.


----------



## Jimmy1

SK-XO said:


> I get this buddy, whats causing it? im on a cut btw?


more than likely food intollerances

read the thread

its very informative....your not alone


----------



## SK-XO

Jimmy said:


> more than likely food intollerances
> 
> read the thread
> 
> its very informative....your not alone


Well I thought it was down to the quantity of vegetables I eat, I eat silly amounts tbh.


----------



## Andy Dee

Just thought id give a quick update, feel 10 x better now, dizzyness and everythings gone, my belly is still distended though but the bloating feeling and pain has gone but its not as distended like it was before apart from when ive ate something.

Carbs seem to have a big impact on me now though, even eating a bowl of oats can bloat me and send my stomach into oblivion again which is not good, this is the 5th week now.


----------



## Gent

Sorry to drag up this old thread, but I guess that's why it's a sticky.
​​



​​




I would also like to apply for membership of the low body fat, beer gut club&#8230;
​​



​​




I am most annoyed, have never really drunk much alcohol and for the last 2 years almost nothing. When it comes to food I have a clean diet and for the last 10 weeks I have had low carb and followed pretty much all the advice on diet and training to get good abs.
​​



​​




I think my distended belly / gut comes from modern life, I am forced to sit at a desk for 8 hours a day&#8230; Ok I get up and walk round, I also go to the gym and ride my bike&#8230; But I still think long periods of sitting and modern desk jobs may play a part in this.
​​



​​




I was wondering how many people here with the "larger than deserved gut" issue have inactive desk jobs ?
​​



​​




PS, I am trying vacuum position for 4 weeks, to see if it helps, anyone experimented with that much ? so far (1 week) I think I can see a small difference. According to a few sites out there it can help with sucking it all in permanently!
​​


----------



## Gent

Gent said:


> Sorry to drag up this old thread, but I guess that's why it's a sticky.I would also like to apply for membership of the low body fat, beer gut club&#8230;I am most annoyed, have never really drunk much alcohol and for the last 2 years almost nothing. When it comes to food I have a clean diet and for the last 10 weeks I have had low carb and followed pretty much all the advice on diet and training to get good abs. I think my distended belly / gut comes from modern life, I am forced to sit at a desk for 8 hours a day&#8230; Ok I get up and walk round, I also go to the gym and ride my bike&#8230; But I still think long periods of sitting and modern desk jobs may play a part in this.I was wondering how many people here with the "larger than deserved gut" issue have inactive desk jobs ? PS, I am trying vacuum position for 4 weeks, to see if it helps, anyone experimented with that much ? so far (1 week) I think I can see a small difference. According to a few sites out there it can help with sucking it all in permanently!


Err, sorry, having a few formatting issues... :whistling:


----------



## DiamondDixie

dianabol


----------



## j1mmytt

Im booked in for 2mow for vega testing, im on keto and the days i carbload im just like a big baloon :{ Ialso have problems drinking milk so im guessing some lactose problems there. Will be nice toknow exactly whats causing my bloat.


----------



## jonno

Jimmy said:


> its a fatty layer behind your abs, surrounding your organs
> 
> it feeds off sugar .....look at any type 2 diabetic...they always have the same problem
> 
> as i did untill i reduced sugar in a BIG way
> 
> do you get acid reflux?
> 
> tiredness durin the day for no reason...sometimes after eating?
> 
> bad time on the toilet at all?
> 
> sometimes distention can be food intollerances as well


Blimey this is me. I have the symptoms above. whats the answer to overcome this then guys apart from not eating anything at all.


----------



## Greenspin

WOW, I have read the whole 8 pages of this thread, I think my ready skills have improved


----------



## j1mmytt

greenspin said:


> WOW, I have read the whole 8 pages of this thread, I think my ready skills have improved


your ready{reading} skills but not your spelling skills lol


----------



## Reno79

This happens to me also and im lactose intolerant- lowish bodyfat but sticky out gut. Bad times


----------



## riloal

Hi, i found this thread very interesting, i have also bloated belly. I have been diagnosed with leaky gut syndrome and candida. I have to do a diet, take candex, and probiotics.


----------



## riloal

Anyone knows any protein shake compatible with leaky gut and candida? Thanks


----------



## Greenspin

This is not a recommendation, as I am not qualified to make one concerning your condition. But I have read that casein should be avoided (for leaky gut syndrome). So on that basis, I would say *not* to use a milk protein powder/micellar casein, and that blends often contain casein, so be wary of them. I would even suggest asking your doctor or a nutritionist what is safe for you to take.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Ive got the same problem, its a bloated feeling aswell. I've been doing 30mins cardio every other day along with my usual weight sessions on the other days, sorted my diet out and it still wont shift. Running out of idea's now, i might try a proper fat burner and hit cardio in the mornings for an hour or so everyday see what happens


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Where can i get this VEGA testing done? Just a local practitioner? I live in Birmingham


----------



## Jimmy1

riloal said:


> Anyone knows any protein shake compatible with leaky gut and candida? Thanks
> 
> .


http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/lamberts_pea_protein_750g.html?gclid=CNWkyL6P7aoCFVBTfAodgRLhlQ

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/pea_protein_isolate?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CIHZ59GP7aoCFdQMfAodJh1lPQ

ive been there with both leaky gut and candida....diet rids both of these conditions!!!


----------



## Jimmy1

jonno said:


> Blimey this is me. I have the symptoms above. whats the answer to overcome this then guys apart from not eating anything at all.


start off by cutting all sugary foods....then bread, milk etc....google a diet called 'macro biotic diet'....its saved my life literally!!!

i have ulcerative collitis, and was told that bowel cancer was a definate possability....macro biotic diet has pretty much cured what doctors said was for life!!!!


----------



## riloal

Jimmy, thank you for your protein reconmendations. I will search for macrobiotic diet. How are you, now? How long have you been with leaky gut and candida? Do you go to the gym? Any tip for a newbie just diagnosticated with leaky gut and candida? Can i develop an ulcerative collitis? Why do you develop an ulcerative collitis form a leaky gut? Thanks


----------



## massiccio

alabbadi said:


> to get a six pack is very hard work and takes alot of effort and discipline.
> 
> i have for years tried various routines and diets and finally the last four months have been my best.
> 
> for me
> 
> 1- *cutting the carbs* has been key, not to dangerous level like some of the idiots who have less than 50g a day, no just controlling the amounts to about 130- 200g a day was sufficient.


many of them, the "idiots", get a six, or a 8 pack in matter of weeks


----------



## Jimmy1

leaky gut and candida went from eating foods i was tollerant to for about 6 weeks...along with cutting all other foods that feed candida...glutamine helps heal leaky gut too

the cause of collitis is a mystery, even to gastrointerologists...but macro biotics stopped it in its tracks!!


----------



## riloal

Jimmy, is there some kind of protein bar that it,s compatible with leaky gut and candida? Thanks


----------



## Vibora

Jimmy said:


> http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/lamberts_pea_protein_750g.html?gclid=CNWkyL6P7aoCFVBTfAodgRLhlQ
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/pea_protein_isolate?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CIHZ59GP7aoCFdQMfAodJh1lPQ
> 
> ive been there with both leaky gut and candida....diet rids both of these conditions!!!


Pea protein from Ironscience is cheaper than those two and tastes a hell of a lot better than MP's

Do you use pea protein as your exclusive protein powder Jimmy?


----------



## Vibora

Also, for those not suffering due to pure lactose based reasons, has anyone had any success with probiotics/digestive enzymes particurlay with regards to digesting protein? (which always gets me distended, no matter what the source).


----------



## packard

Jimmy said:


> start off by cutting all sugary foods....then bread, milk etc....google a diet called 'macro biotic diet'....its saved my life literally!!!
> 
> i have ulcerative collitis, and was told that bowel cancer was a definate possability....macro biotic diet has pretty much cured what doctors said was for life!!!!


On this diet what did u do for ur protein intake as from what I have read its a vegetarian diet but seems very intresting as I to suffer with the same symptoms as the op


----------



## Jimmy1

white fish

beans

lentils

peas


----------



## Jimmy1

Vibora said:


> Pea protein from Ironscience is cheaper than those two and tastes a hell of a lot better than MP's
> 
> Do you use pea protein as your exclusive protein powder Jimmy?


i i dont use any protein powders now...just macrobiotic diet

TBH i have doubts about the levels of protein i used to use....i sometimes wonder if i would have done just as well on half of what i used....


----------



## Jimmy1

Vibora said:


> Also, for those not suffering due to pure lactose based reasons, has anyone had any success with probiotics/digestive enzymes particurlay with regards to digesting protein? (which always gets me distended, no matter what the source).


both of these have their uses, but a good diet based on whole foods alone seems to work well enough on most people


----------



## packard

this is very intresting in that it goes against most candida diets that promote a high protein low carbs diet also in that it promotes the consumtion of grains which is seen as a anti-nutrient and feed the candida as all carbs turn to sugar this diet is difintly food for thought thanks


----------



## Jimmy1

i didnt use it to beat candida....i used a candida diet for that

macro biotics has prevented me bleeding and normalised bowel function from ulcerative colitis

but pure MB diets should in theory deal with candida, due to it sorting out the digestive tract


----------



## Andy Dee

Jimmy said:


> i i dont use any protein powders now...just macrobiotic diet
> 
> TBH i have doubts about the levels of protein i used to use....i sometimes wonder if i would have done just as well on half of what i used....


How much protein for gram did you use?

Im thinking kind of the same thing, I really wonder if I barely need protein powder at all and if id benefit just aswell increasing bcaa.


----------



## Jimmy1

around 4-500g...i was around 18stones but pretty lean....abs showing but not ripped...prob 25lbs off contest weight

TBH i think

a very little chicken, red meat

a larger amount of white fish

and a lot of beans, lentils, peas, soy beans, chick peas etc

if you can get this in a day, you are good to go...but all IMO


----------



## riloal

Hi anyone can reconmend any brand of probiotics which worked best for you? I,m still fighting with leaky gut.


----------



## Goldigger

Such an interesting read.. I need to get a Vega test..

I've had dodgy guts, tiredness, short temper, bloated belly, fat gain..

Doc told me I have IBS, caffiene, chocolate, alcohol and onions were to be avoided. And still hardly any improvement.

Ive been worrying if its bowel cancer or diabetes!

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## riloal

Hi, i was wondering, anyone here with problems with belly distension has been on HGH. I have this problem, but also i have been on HGH for many years althought at low doses. Could be related? Anyone here with gut problems was also on HGH? Thanks


----------



## mug2k

Great thread, I'm gonna get a vega test done asap more for piece of mind but also in the small hope that some sort of intolerance might be the cause for my bacne (had it from 18 till now 31). Might get the whole family to do it as its always worth knowing if your intolerant to something.


----------



## Andy Dee

after all these years, it looks like ive finally found what my problem was al along since getting rid of the pylori virus.

Lack of fibre is the cause Psyllium seed husks are the cure.

I saw someone on the forum mention these a few times, whoever it was deserves a very big friggin reward.


----------



## latblaster

Do you not need antibiotics for this as well mate?


----------



## Andy Dee

latblaster said:


> Do you not need antibiotics for this as well mate?


for the pylori i did yes, thats what fcked my insides up in the first place but i will probably be dead before i can prove it was that but i know it was.


----------



## massivelife

I also have had helicobacter and ulcer for 10 years, silver colloid helped me, it cleans the whole digestive system.

However, I still have problem that is just the opposite as general, I would like to gain fat.

I have muscles enough, but they are not covered aesthetically.

I found an article about this topic but I think that simply following their advice is not effective enough.

http://equinoxwp.comze.com/wordpress/muscle

How much calories and what kind of food do you take daily?


----------



## braxbro

I wouldn't mind doing one of these. Often thought about how certain foods bloat me out and make me look pregnant after eating. I feel when I eat a large amount of carbs I look really fat for days after, almost puts me off eating them.


----------

